# First season is this normal behaviour?



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Stevie came into season last Wednesday she's 6 nearly 7 months old.
Since then she has been sick several times, so we have now put her on chicken and rice but she's drinking okay.
She's become more cuddly than normal, if that's possible but is very lethargic and just seems to want to sleep. We've tried taking her in the garden to play fetch with her normal toys but she just wanders off back to the kitchen for another snooze.
She's also taken to ripping all her soft toys and pulling the stuffing out and this morning she decided to rip a whole in her vet bed! My feeling is this may be unrelated to the season but I'm not sure . As I'm veggie I'm not keen on her having pigs ears etc, but I have ordered a stagg bar to see if this helps distract her.
Any advice would be welcome as she's our first puppy, and I don't like seeing her out of sorts.
Thanks

Sarah


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Sarah, when Honey had her first season she was very clingy and cuddly, she is a cuddly dog at the best of times but during her season she was glued to me or asleep  reference the sickness, I have had not experienced this but I think Honey may have been sick before her season a few times, but continued eating and drinking well etc ... she had a split season so it was a prolonged experience for her and all around her ...

If in any doubt I would always recommend a phone call to your vet, it will just put your mind at rest .... Love to Stevie who is a big girl now xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

My brothers girlcriend had problems with her wee dog tots ripping things apart during a season but she alz had problems with phantom pregnancys aswell so got her spayed.

iv never let my girls have a season so i realy dont know much about them personaly.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

The cuddliness is definitely season related although Daisy wasn't sick but often destroys her toys! What do you normally feed her? Is her poo normal? If so maybe put her back on her normal food but if the sickness returns speak to your vet. 

Try not to worry, she will be fine and it soon passes  Have a read here about seasons and the stages they go through... http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_seasons.html


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

How is Stevie doing?


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Jo Jo,
Not too bad thank you , we've made it through the first week. Am walking her just once a day , off the beaten track which seems to perk her up. Apart from that still off food, we've gone back to our usual Barking Heads now that she's stopped being sick.
I now think she's got a tick bite, have tried starting a thread for help on this but have posted it twice and can't find it. Either it's too late end I need to turn in or I'm being my usual useless self with technology.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't believe Stevie is having her first season... what a big girl! 

Have you got any recent pictures of her?


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Turi said:


> I can't believe Stevie is having her first season... what a big girl!
> 
> Have you got any recent pictures of her?


Hi Turi,
Yes I have I'll try and get one of the children to help me load them on tomorrow. She's still quite straight coated but she does look gorgeous, not that I'm biased.
Saffi looks an absolute cutie


----------

